# machine polishing tips?



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey J-I-A-B, any tips on machine polishing?


----------



## simon_h (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not J-I-A-B but is this of any use?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/guides_polish.html

Regards,
Simon.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow that looks comprehensive - thanks Simon, Ill sit down with a cuppa at lunch and have a good read


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

If you're looking for a DA Polishing guide here you go: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=63859

Dave's guides are superb and he's now teaching machine polishing should you feel the need.

Alan W


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

What machine polisher have you went for?

Meguiars G220?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I went for the kestrel das-6. Its had nothing but positive feedback and for under £80 thought Its worth a go


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_522.html

Would this be all i need to get started?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

yup

Except I got it from I4detailing with the meguiars polishes for cheaper


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You couldn't have paid just £80 for the lot though surely??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

No, but the final price was cheaper than CYC

You have PM


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I have the Megs G220 with the Sonus Pads/Polish (was £180 from CYC)

Excellent and very easy to use... I currently love the combo of the Megs G220 with Sonus SFX-2 Pad and Megs 83 Cleaner/Polish on speed 4. Gets rid of most swirls and the shine is awesome!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

£15 silverline da for me, scratches and swirls all gone  
Car looks so good that I am half way through doing my mates teledo (spelling?) blue ttr as a result. Its in, or was in a bad way. Progress is slow but results speak for themselves. After that I have a black porshe 968 to piss about with.
Thinking of upgrading to the £50 clarke da from machine mart as it gets great reviews.
The very detailed guides on retailersworld are a real help


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Arrives today, my dishwasher, washingmachine & fridge are going to be the most shiny in the world :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Arrives today, my dishwasher, washingmachine & fridge are going to be the most shiny in the world :lol:


Is that only because its snowing outside so you can't get to the car to try it?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

No, the scrap panel (wifes focus company car) was being used :lol:


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Arrives today, my dishwasher, washingmachine & fridge are going to be the most shiny in the world :lol:


Hi mate how are you getting on using the polisher? Im thinking of getting one as my car seems to be covered in swirls that i cant budge by hand polishing! Plus the paintowk is black so it all shows up that much more!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive done the bonnet on the focus, washed, clayed and polished and it came up a treat. I was being really carefull so some of the deeper swirls are still a bit visible. I'll have another go this weekend  Ive been of the opinion that I can always come back and polish it again but if I polish it too much theres no going back.

If you take your time and regularly check progress I cant see how you can mess it up. I guess with more experience I'll be able to tell whats polishable and whats not. Ive been going by rule of: if you cant feel it with your fingernail its polishable.


----------

